# Email from Google wallet



## jova33 (Oct 19, 2011)

Hello,

Thank you for being one of the first users of the Google Wallet app and for activating your Google Prepaid Card. Since we recently launched the ability to use any debit or credit card in Google Wallet, we are going to discontinue the Google Prepaid Card soon.

Spend your Google Prepaid Card balance

To check if you have any funds remaining on your card, navigate to the Payment cards section of the Google Wallet app and tap your Google Prepaid Card.
You don't have to spend the exact amount of your balance - at most merchants, you can cover the remainder of a purchase with any other payment method.
Important dates affecting your Google Prepaid Card
September 17, 2012: You will no longer be able to add funds to your Google Prepaid Card or add a new Google Prepaid Card to a new device. Please be aware that resetting the Google Wallet app after this date will remove the Google Prepaid Card and you will not be able to re-add the card. Find out more at http://www.google.com/wallet/prepaid-refund/faq.html
October 17, 2012: Your Google Prepaid Card will disappear from the Google Wallet app and you won't be able to spend your balance any longer. Don't worry, you will be able to request a refund if you have remaining funds by visiting www.google.com/wallet/prepaid-refund.
Your Google Prepaid Card has new terms and conditions

Previously, you were charged a $2.00 monthly maintenance fee after 180 days without any transactions. Now, you will be charged this fee after 30 days without any transactions. This fee is automatically deducted from your Google Prepaid Card balance. However, you won't be charged any fees as long as you spend your balance before October 17, 2012. You can view the new terms and conditions here.

If you have any questions, please visit www.google.com/wallet/prepaid-refund.

Sincerely,

The Google Wallet Team

© 2012 Google Inc. 1600 Amphitheatre Parkway, Mountain View, CA 94043
You have received this email because you have an open Google Prepaid Card associated with this email address. This is a mandatory service announcement to update you about important changes to your Google Prepaid Card issued by Meta Bank and serviced by Money Network.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jlamb76049 (Jul 6, 2012)

Does anyone have the updated apk that allows the use of any card? I still on the old apk

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## masully84 (Jul 17, 2012)

Here ya go http://www.droid-life.com/2012/09/1...gram-refunds-to-be-made-available-october-17/

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## Protonus (Aug 19, 2011)

I got the e-mail too. Kind of a kick in the teeth since my secure element is borked and I can't open the app to check my balance like they say too... :-/


----------

